# TV STAND.... cant find the perfect one...



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Looking for a lovely glossy black tv stand to house a 50 inch tv.  Theres some in ikea but ive not got an ikea near me and delivery up to my area is too much.  

Its got to have drawers and shelves for all my ornaments, not just your normal 3 shelving unit. its more like living room furniture than a tv unit.... ie a shelving unit with a space for a big tv.

Im struggling to find one.... anyone any suggestions??


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Have you tried looking on Ebay to see if anyone is selling the Ikea unit second hand. 

Do you have a link to the one on Ikea so we have an idea of what sort of thing you're looking for? Argos and Homebase etc. sometimes do similarish things. 

C~x


----------

